# Church of St Andrews - Huddersfield - September 2012



## birdinanaviary (Sep 4, 2012)

.Passing through Huddersfield on the way back from Newsome Mills we decided to have a little look at this place. I can find very little history on it, in facet all i could find was the following quote 



> The building was put to tender in March 1869 with the stone-laying ceremony on 21st July following. The church, which provided 550 sittings at a cost of £4,167, was built of stone from the local Crosland Hill quarries. Initially the Clerk of Works was Mr Jonathan Parsons but he was subsequently succeeded by Mr Phillips. Consecration took place on 10th August 1880.



And the fact that it was designed by William Henry Crossland in 1869.

The church itself is in a bit of a weird situation. All the land around it is converted, it is slap bang in amongst a travelodge and a drive thru Costa Coffee. It is due to be converted into a Restaurant / Bar, and the plans that are up on the board, and images of what it should look like finished are actually fairly sympathetic and look as tho they aim to retain alot of its churchy charm. Still Its just sat there on its own, and is as it stands currently a wreck, with the stained glass and organ inside having toaken a real serious beating.

No externals to illustrate how odd it looks with what its amongst in its current state, as i said, its RIGHT next to a Costa Coffee, so entry was followed by a swift exit, a fall and only a handful of pictures, but i hope you get the jist of the place

Visited with GeovDub and Fudge

*PICTURES*









































*CHEERS!*​


----------



## Wakey Lad (Sep 4, 2012)

Cracking piccys, you have made this place look awesome! Another West Yorkshire church going to ruin - How the war memorial has been left in this place is a total disgrace. Not much appears to have changed since my visit here last year. I had heard the pews had been taken out, obviously not.


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 4, 2012)

Amazing stained glass shame about the damage,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Judderman62 (Sep 4, 2012)

looks all right does that bird


----------



## freespirits (Sep 4, 2012)

cracking pics again old boy ,,echo past reply cant understand why people would throw a brick through something so lovely


----------



## LairdOfLochaber (Sep 4, 2012)

So glad to hear this will be repurposed. Can't help feeling that deliberate vandalizing of stained glass church windows is an act of the most extreme sacrilege. To chunk a rock through the face of the Virgin Mary??? I wouldn't want that on my record at Judgment Day.


----------



## nelly (Sep 4, 2012)

I just love this, but I can't get all the way up North to see it


----------



## birdinanaviary (Sep 4, 2012)

nelly said:


> I just love this, but I can't get all the way up North to see it



Aaaaah nelly u should definately make a trip up sometime If u can! Give them Leeds boys a shout and I'll get up there too!

I think there's a chance we are heading down ur way next month anyways

Severalls maybe


----------



## nelly (Sep 4, 2012)

birdinanaviary said:


> Aaaaah nelly u should definately make a trip up sometime If u can! Give them Leeds boys a shout and I'll get up there too!
> 
> I think there's a chance we are heading down ur way next month anyways
> 
> Severalls maybe



Ahh, cool, send me dates and I'll see if we can meet up


----------



## Jessicalopez (Sep 5, 2012)

I didn't understand why people break so lovely things,Its a shameful whatever is shown in this images , why should not repair it. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Sshhhh... (Sep 5, 2012)

Very nice!! I love the look of this place, great pics


----------

